# Man killed by tree falling on truck



## clayman (Dec 28, 2008)

http://www.knoxnews.com/news/2008/dec/28/man-killed-by-falling-tree/

I think there is a later follow-up to this. The tree dead centered the cab of the pick-up.


----------



## rbtree (Dec 28, 2008)

Sad....but this year's Darwin Award winner?


----------



## kennertree (Dec 28, 2008)

I just heard about this on the evening news.


----------



## carvinmark (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow


----------



## UnckieBub (Dec 29, 2008)

Holy Smokes


----------

